# Someone posted some time ago about growing thyme...



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is a photo of some thyme growing in hanging baskets. (short purple flower) Rosemary on the right and left, Grosso Lavender in the back ground. The bees sure love it and it sure smells great. I burn various herbs in the smoker sometimes..Rosemary smells good. Lavender smells like, well a little like pot! No wonder my bees are calm. LOL.
I am growing some tobacco this year. Anyone ever burn that in a smoker after it is dried??










http://www.facebook.com/pages/Miller-Compound-HoneyBees-and-Agriculture/256954971040510


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Up in smoke!  LOL

I would throw some sweet clover seed nearby as well.
Looks good!


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow...

Lauri - turn those hives 180 degrees and your bees can become bonafide couch potatoes. Or maybe that would be comb potatoes? 

Very nice.

CC


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

I've never seen a more organized, clean set of colonies, great job L!


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Lauri said:


> I am growing some tobacco this year. Anyone ever burn that in a smoker after it is dried??
> 
> [/url]


A little tobacco can be used to calm hot bees but be careful.Too much causes bees to go into a stupor.A big pile of bees on the bottom board is not a good thing.I only use it on bees too hot to handle that are to be killed off anyway.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Some people used to use tobacco in the smoker to kill mites. Remember tobacco is an insecticide, & overdose can kill bees.
Many of the commercial insecticides are based on tobacco.


----------

